# Ballistic Chart



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.winchester.com/learning-center/ballistics-calculator/Pages/ballistics-calculator.aspx

I usually post this once a year, because it is a great tool once you learn how to use it. You can also put it on an iphone now.

I shoot a 300 wsm and I usally sight it in about 2.5 high at 50 yards. It's amazeing the difference between 150 grain and 180 grain at 300 yards.

Also the difference in power point vs ballistic silver tip.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats the sight height mean? I get everything but that


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

you pick a range where you want to sight you rifle in, then the sight height is how many inches you want your rife to shoot high at that range.

Example.

I sight mine in at 50 yards, sight height is 2.5. that makes it 3.8 inches low at 300 yards.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The Winchester is fine for comparing Winchester's published data only but there is a better free ballistics calculator out there. You can punch in real data to get a much better idea of what *your* rifle will do at a given range.

http://biggameinfo.com/



> you pick a range where you want to sight you rifle in, then the sight height is how many inches you want your rife to shoot high at that range.


No, sight height is how high the center of the scope is above the center of the bore. Standard is 1.5" high but your scope may be higher or lower. It matters so if you can measure it you will get much more accurate results.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got it. IDK about that chart. My gun don't shoot like that. I'm an inch at 100 yards and it says I drop 7 inches at 250 yards and 9 inches at 275 yards. I don't know how I killed my buck at 260 yards last year because I hit nearly exactly where I was aiming. If the bullet dropped between 7 and 9 inches, I would have missed the deer. Hmm I'm gonna go shoot this weekend and test it out more and come back with the results.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

so many variables, arghh


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I have the Strelok ballistic calculator on my phone. It's a free app. Works like a charm.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*For Me Itz.......*

.......JBM Calculations,Trajectory. Have been using this site for years.

Just remember......"Info in,info out" though.--- SAWMAN


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice chart thanks for posting. I found something new last Monday.

I checked my Tikka 270 Win for the last time at 200 yards using Federal Vital Shock 130 Grn Nosler Ballistic tips and it was dead on with a 1" group at that range.

I then fired 3 rounds of Remington corelokt 130 grn and got a 1 1/2" group that was 3" low

I believe the sharp pointed projectile was the difference.

I then backed it up to 100 yards and shot a 7/8ths"
group dead on point of aim point of impact with the Remington and a 5/8ths group that was 2" high with the Federal.

Just offering my range report


----------

